# High Definition Confusion



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

From DSLReports.com


> *HD Marketing claims get out of hand...*
> 
> In between bouts of fighting both Time Warner and Comcast over network capacity
> and HD quality claims, DirecTV says they're on target to add 100 new HD channels
> ...


Source: www.DSLReports.com


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Funny.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Actually it is not funny, but money - big money behind all the hyperboles and inflated claims.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Actually it is not funny, but money - big money behind all the hyperboles and inflated claims.


I think its funny because it's like two little kids going back and forth and then ramping up their made up claims each time they go back and forth.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's big companies and they are fighting for our customer's money. Far from kid's behavior. 

And it is totally not funny when ppl acting as lemmings with spinning heads.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm glad to see a big name paper take up the issue. The claims made by D and cable have been so outrageous, even a caveman wouldn't believe it. :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> We've reported on the disconnect between HDTV customers and HD content repeatedly in this space -- often finding that, although buyers are willing to drop big money on the latest high definition technology, very few know how to get true HD content for their systems.
> 
> But now, according to a recent report from the Cable and Telecommunications Association for Marketing (CTAM), that trend seems to be changing, as more cable customers are upgrading their subscriptions as they buy HD sets.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> I'm glad to see a big name paper take up the issue. The claims made by D and cable have been so outrageous, even a caveman wouldn't believe it. :lol:


Careful Dave, you'll have the CADL after you big time (That's the Cavemen Anti Defamation League)...just ask Geico.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Cable companies and retailers are finally getting around to notifying customers about the need for HD service. Best Buy and Circuit City tend to notify their customers upfront that they'll need an HD package from their service provider. Most satellite installers will also ask prospective customers if they have or plan to have HD receivers.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

They think the HD market is the only one with "hyperbole and inflated claims?"


----------

